# A Week Unlike Any Other - April 4, 1964...



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

These are the top ten hits for the week of April 4, 1964 released by Billboard -

1.) - *The Beatles - "Can't Buy Me Love"*






2.) - *The Beatles - "Twist and Shout"*






3.) - *The Beatles - "She Loves You"*






4.) - *The Beatles - "I Want To Hold Your Hand"*






5.) - *The Beatles - "Please Please Me"*






6.) - *Terry Stafford - "Suspicion" *






7.) - *Louis Armstrong - "Hello Dolly"*






8.) - *Betty Everett - "Shoop Shoop Song (It's In His Kiss)"*






9.) - *Bobby Vinton - "My Heart Belongs To Only You"*






10.) -* Dave Clark Five - "Glad All Over"*






It was the first (and almost surely the last) time that one artist would hold down all of the first five slots simultaneously.

Both "She Loves You" and "I Want To Hold Your Hand" previously reached the number 1 slot and were on their way down the charts.

"Twist and Shout" would peak at number 2 and "Please Please Me" at number 3.

The Beatles also held down the following positions in the Top 100 list that week of April 4th -

31.) - *"I Saw Her Standing There"* - peak position # 14






41.) - *"From Me To You"* - peak position # 41






46.) - *"Do You Want To Know A Secret?"* - peak position # 46






58.) - *"All My Loving"* - peak position # 58






65.) - *"You Can't Do That"* - peak position # 65






68.) - *"Roll Over Beethoven"* - peak position # 68






79.) - *"Thank You Girl"* - peak position # 79






Drake holds the record for the most entries in the Hot 100 during a one-week period, with 27 on the July 14, 2018 chart.

The Beatles had long held this record, occupying 14 positions on the Hot 100 dated April 11, 1964, a feat unmatched for nearly 51 years.

On March 7, 2015, Drake tied the Beatles mark, and he equaled it again on October 17 that year. Justin Bieber then reset the record to 17 on December 5, 2015, before Drake reclaimed the record with 20 on May 21, 2016, and broke his own record with 27 on July 14, 2018.

Among Drake's record feats on the Hot 100, he boasts seven songs in the top 10 simultaneously, besting the Beatles' record of five that had stood since 1964. *(The Beatles remain the only act to monopolize the Hot 100's entire top five in a week.) *


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooh the year I was born...... Interesting.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Going forward three years, my brother once told me that he was absolutely livid when the Beatles' _Penny Lane/Stawberry Fields Forever_ single was kept off the top by Engelbert Humperdinck's syrupy cover of _Please Release Me_ in January 1967. It was the first new Beatles single to fall short of the top slot in the UK singles chart *** since _Please Please Me_ back in January 1963. He was justified, I think - _Penny Lane/Strawberry Fields Forever_ was a stunning piece of work even by their celestial standards, and to be robbed of the top spot by the outdated MOR slush of _Please Release Me_ must have been painful.

I was blissfully unaware of all this at the time, though - I was only three.

(*** the chart in this case was that of the music paper _Record Retailer_ which published one of several competing charts during the 1960s, but which later came to be recognised as the precursor to the official singles chart which was established in 1969)


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

The barber mentioned in Penny Lane was the brother of one of our librarians in Liverpool Central Library, who suddenly became quite popular, in spite of the very slender connection! They had an unusual non-English name and were easy to track down.


----------

